# Obstructed View



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

I know this is probly in the wrong forum. Where can I find text on CMR or MGL for a tv/computer Screen forward of the driver?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

So that means you can have a DVD player, but not a TV receiver?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

just remember it has to be actual moving video........ no navigation or graphics...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

SOT said:


> So that means you can have a DVD player, but not a TV receiver?


The law was written before the invention of DVD.

But they can always get you with the part of the law that covers "anything that may interfere or impede with the proper operation of the motor vehicle."


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Sniper said:


> just remember it has to be actual moving video........ no navigation or graphics...


Thanks


----------

